# My take on the Hobie Miragedrive



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm anticipating a few frowns from some AKFF's about this article, particularly from paddling purists and especially from a few that haven't tried the Miragedrive before. Having used the pedal powered system for some time now, and much more regularly than most, I feel like I'm now in a good position to comment on this with a lot of conviction. I'll make the pre-emptive comment that I'm quite prepared to quantify anything I've said in this rant. So if you're going to try and shoot me down (no doubt someone will), think about what you say before you do, please.

It's quite a large article with many points, too many to list here. But if you're interested in what I think are the pros (and cons) of the Miragedrive system, follow the link below and have a read. http://yakabout.com.au/home/content/view/248/42/


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

5th
I'd have to agree with just about every point that you made about peddle vs. paddle. In spite of all that, I don't think I'm ever going over to the dark side. I enjoy paddling. It just wouldn't be a kayak if I'm not paddling. 8)


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

I hear ya Doug - each to their own. I'm not trying to convert anyone, just calling it how I see it. I use to paddle a lot - kayak fished for nearly 5 years - before going to the 'dark side' as you call it and thats where the addiction started. Even paddling in a crappy inflatable was enough to get me going. I still love paddling, which is why I chose the Revo, instead of the Outback. I actually paddle out to certain spots some times, but always troll while pedaling. And if I feel like a good workout, I paddle and pedal at the same time - something I'm doing more and more of as I my fitness levels continue to improve. So in many ways, I feel like I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Roberta. I'm just going on past history and some of the things I've seen said about the Miragedrive in the past. Sometimes I think Hobie kayak owners are viewed upon a lot like recumbent cyclists in the cycling fraternity. There's a whole lot of elitism out there and I've detected it these forums before as well (although thankfully, not much). Some people just don't like the concept, but as I said, that usually comes from those who haven't tried them and even others who sell other brands. Thats normal though I guess - some people would prefer to sell their stuff by putting down competing products, instead of talking up the pros of what they do sell (like almost every car dealer I spoke to at the start of the year).

If you use standard fins, I doubt you'll ever have problems with splitting. Turbos and STs have seams that can split in certain circumstances on surf entries. It's rare, but it can happen. Not if you use your brain though (like I typically don't). Rule of thumb I've come to learn - paddle back in through surf and remove the fins and secure them in the rear well under the bungees. If you don't yak in the surf, I very much doubt you'll have problems. I do and did once have a problem recently, which I fixed with seam sealer. Gaffa tape would be a good fix to, but might have to be redone from time to time.

Not sure if kevlar would be a better bet than titanium, but either way I don't think either is viable, simply because of cost. thats a shame to, because titanium isn't in short supply. Its just priced out of control simply because of it's properties (strength and corrosion resistance). Either way, I don't really think it's required.

I don't think you're right about the mirage drive inventor being an Aussie. I'm pretty sure he's a yank and still resides there. Hobie Vic could give you the lowdown on that one. He has told me a bit about him, but it's escaped my memory now.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

5th.. I dont think that theres any argument that the Hobie Mirage drive system is a terrific engineering breakthrough and it has certainly 'revolutionised' yak fishing. Its definitely introduced many more people to kayaks than would have been the case if pedals didnt exist.

From the very brief go I've had on a mirage drive yak I was surprised by the speed these things generate. Before I tried it theres no way I would have thought that 'flippers' could have been as fast as (or faster than) a paddle. But an adventure (esp with turbo fins) would be at least 50% quicker than my prowler elite.

Yes theres some good natured banter amongst pedallers and paddlers on the forum but IMO thats akin to the NSW v QLD or Ford v Holden debate. Theres no 'winner' but everyone has their own opinion!!

However at the end of the day I'm with DGax65. I enjoy paddling too much to ever give it up.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm disappointed Josh.

I was expecting something a bit better argued than that.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The article does seem to read a lot like an ad for Hobie products......I'm glad that you are happy with your yak but that article reeks of you being on the payroll. :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Bill, I think you're jumping the gun a tad. You're welcome to tell me where you think I went wrong but I'm not canning any other particular yak (or dealer), simply stating what I see as the advantages of the miragedrive. I'm not 'arguing whatsoever'. I was actually about to respond to something DaveyG just said in favour of the Perception Swing actually, but I'll cover that after I respond to a couple of other things he said (so keep reading). The comment I was going to make is best said in context, not in response to your comment.

Dave, I know that some of the 'dark side' comments are tongue in cheeck but there has been a bit of a Hobie witch hunt go on in the past. Although I don't have the bandwidth spare to go digging them up, my inbox certainly has a few messages which clearly suggest to me that some people will say just about anything to put them down. Having had to read those is why I made the pre-emptive comment. I won't dig out the PM's either, because they were private and I respect that, even if I disagree with the comments in question.

I definitely think that if you just couldn't give up paddling, thats good enough reason to go for a paddling only kayak. But I have to say, the thought of a kayak tht is 50% slower than an Adventure would concern me quite a bit. Now I know the Prowler Elite is a very popular yak (for good reason, I'm sure), so don't take this out of context but if it was 50% slower than an Adventure, I wouldn't be game to use it where I have been paddling in some circumstances. I would prefer to go for a kayak that does paddle well, such as the Hobie Quest or Perception Swing (two paddle only kayaks I have had a god look at). I was quite impressed at how fast Bill could push that kayak along and maintain the speed effortlessly. He easily kept pace with me on the Revo and flat out left me in the dust on the Stealth.

There are 3 simple reasons why I think speed is important for some fishing circumstances (and yes, I know this doesn't really matter so much to lakes or protected bays) and I'll list them in order of importance. The first being that I am not interested in traveling on the water for 2 hours to reach a certain reef or whatever. The prime fishing time is usually dawn or dusk. If that yak is slow and the reef (for example) is 7 - 8 km away, you won't reach the prime spot at the prime time unless you leave well before sunup. Nor will you make it back before well after dark during dusk.

Another reason being that pelagic fish are far more likely to strike a fast moving trolled lure. There are exceptions of course, but as a rule of thumb, extra speed does seem to help. My salmon hit rate would be half as good if I was moving at the kind of speed I imagine 50% of an adventure to be.

Finally, if you do get caught in an inadvertant wind current combo, if you can't generate any real speed you will be at its mercy. If I was using a kayak 50% slower than an Adventure, I'd have had to be rescued several times by now. In fact just last night I would have been stuck downstream of the Burrum river.

I'll say it again - don;t take me wrong. I'm not and never would have said the Prowler is 50% slower than an Adventure - I wouldn't know. I'm just going by what you said, and that surprised me a great deal. Bill, my comment re: dealers was not directed at you in any way if thats what you assumed. I'm not sure what argument you think I'm making that has disappointed you. I like the Miragedrive, for all the reasons I mentioned and I think I stated the case reasonably well... I hope the fact that I wrote my thoughts isn't what has upset you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Davey, if that was the case I wouldn't have mentioned that the ST and Turbos can be prone to be torn open, doncha think? Its a product review and it is my honest to god opinion. I wasn't asked to write it, nor was I paid for it. Believe it or not, I'm not even being paid for the QLD and Vic banner adds you see there. I put them there off my own bat to say thanks for the support they have both given me (in the way of discounted spares, etc). Thats fact.



> terrific engineering breakthrough and it has certainly 'revolutionised' yak fishing


actually mate, that sounds more like an ad for hobie to me. I took 1500 words to explain myself in that article and not once did I say anything so remotely glowing as a summary as you have done. Nor did I point out any flaw in another particular yak, which to my reckoning, you have also done.

And the article in question is talking about the Miragedrive itself, not any particular yak. The miragedrive in question has actually been used in 3 yaks :-/


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

My comment about speed of the Prowler was meant to read that the Adventure with Turbo Fins and going FLAT OUT would be much quicker than the max paddle speed of the Prowler. The 50% comment was probably not accurate but I have seen Adventures (On The Edge in particular) absolutley caning past me when I've been putting in some serious paddling strokes, so I admit that the adventure with power fins and a fit and capable peddler on board will more than easily kick my arse in a race.

What i DID not say was that the Prowler was a slow yak. I would imagine that it would be equal to or slightly quicker than the Swing and equal to (or slightly slower) than the Hobie Revolution in terms of speed. It is quicker than the Outback.

Again, this will depend on the ability of the paddler.

I didnt make my comments in order to get into or start any arguments. I also am a firm believer in that any kayak is a good kayak if its one that the user is happy with. I understand that there has been some questions and comments about Hobies made and it seems to 'fire' some people up - buggered if i know why. After all its just a kayak, and as long as you're out there paddling or peddling and having a good time then in my opinion its all good.

I'm also a huge believer in the fact that taking the piss out of my mates who own Hobies is a good thing. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah, I reckon the Prowler would have to be much faster than 50% of the potential speed of the adventure. It wouldn't be so popular otherwise, surely. For sure, the ability of the paddler has a lot to do with it. If its as potentially as fast as the Swing, then yeah, it's fast enough.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Just a small maths clarification Josh. DG mentioned the adventure feels about 50% quicker, which I read to be: y = x + (x/2)
That doesn't correlate to the elite being 50% slower though (which in the context you imply) - ie: x != y/2, as x in that case would be:
2y = 2x + x or 2y = 3x or 2/3y = x

So in this case 'adventure is 50% quicker' doesn't actually mean that the elite is half the speed.

Regardless, speed and safety don't necessarily correlate - nor do speed and fish catching ability - though as you say, sometimes a touch more speed can potentially extend your range of species. (Don't tell Poddy though - he's slower than a dead sea slug, and still catches everything under the sun).

I look forward to reading the full article - haven't had a chance yet. Hopefully, no-one will feel that your defence of the mirage system, implies that any other yak without said appendage, is necessarily deficient, unsafe, or or slow, as even the cheapest and simplest yak can be perfectly safe, and well suited to a certain range of conditions - and there are plenty of (mirageless) yaks on the forum that are spectacularly well suited to their usage conditions. 

Red.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi 5th,

I enjoyed reading your article, very well written and a nice account of the day to day use of the Mirage drive on the Hobie. Now if only I could get one in one of my plywood creations........ :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry Josh. I was watching the Cowboys/Manly game last night and then I grumped off to bed. Boo, hiss. Can't figure out who to barrack for now. 

You've raised quite a few points in your article and I'm pleased that you did.

I think, however, it might be best if we touch on only a few at a time...

Let's start with what I agree with:



> It's also impossible to hold your rod while trolling too, which I've found to be a major advantage in some situations. The ability to be holding onto your rod while trolling allows you to feel each bite as they occur, giving you the opportunity to set the hook, as opposed to hoping for the fish to hook itself. It also allows you to twitch the rod and simulate more of an injured fish action on the lure.


... *No argument there, although it's only an advantage with smaller fish. The offshore pelagics soon let you know they're on the line.*

Anyway, that pretty much covers the points I agree with...  

Now, let's look at a couple of less consequential ones...



> A paddler can't take photos while moving forward, nor can they sip on a drink.


 *Hardly a major drawback. We are talking about fishing after all. I like to use my drink stops to get a breather. Oh, and in most cases I prefer not to be moving when I take my pix*



> There have been many times where I've wanted to tie on lures or hooks, but haven't wanted to stop in order to do it (lest I get swept back with the tide) and pedaling along allows you to do just that. That's not the case if you have to paddle in order to maintain momentum....


*Not sure there's too much advantage there, as I haven't struck that problem, but I'll give you that little point if you like. * 



> Those are just some of the obvious advantages to the Miragedrive system, but in the course of time some not so obvious advantages have become apparent to me. One of them is the fact that because the Miragedrive negates the need to paddle, it is easily possible to have your rods mounted forward towards the bow as opposed to well behind the seat of the kayak, which is the norm for paddle-only kayaks."..


*I've always had a front mounted rod holder on my yaks. Admittedly I only use it when I'm trolling for the smaller species, but I have no problem paddling with a rod up front. Actually, if you look in the rigged kayak section I think you'll find heaps of paddle yaks with one or two front mount rod holders.*

*Haven't finished yet, but that'll do for now.

By the way, interesting thread.* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok, let's cover a few more points:



> In my experience rear mounted rods are typically more prone to having water splashed up onto the reels as well, flicked on by the paddles as they exit the water at the end of a stroke. This won't happen with the Miragedrive though, affording the user the luxury of mounting rods wherever they want....


*When there's a chop I never have a rod up front as the wind driven water tends to drench it. Of course, my Scotty is mounted closer to the deck, closer to the water. The reason your reels don't get splashed all that much is because you're using Ram Mount rod holders which hold your rods way up and away from the water. Of course, as I mentioned when we were out in the bay, I'd be fascinated to see what happens when you get a hookup on a decent sized tuna or mackerel. The Ram mounts don't take too much stress, as I found many years ago, so I think you'll wear your rod across the chin. Time will tell.*



> Regardless of wherever the rods are mounted, when a fish is hooked, the first thing a paddler needs to do is think about storing the paddle. A precious second or three might be lost in the process - not so when being propelled with pedal power. When a strike occurs the only thing a pedal kayak user needs to do is think about the rod and fighting that fish....


 *It's not an issue as far as I'm concerned. It's an automatic reaction for me. Get a hit, place the paddle, retrieve the rod. The advantage claimed for the Hobie, in this instance, is so minute I don't think it's worth considering.*



> There are also advantages to fighting a fish with a pedal powered kayak - especially if it's big and strong. In the event that a fish is peeling line and may otherwise spool the reel, the angler can pedal towards the fish at the same time as reeling it in. This can make a huge difference to being at the mercy of the movement of the fish. A fight that might otherwise take 20 minutes (and have you towed god knows where) can be made much easier by shortening the distance between kayak and fish, simply by pedaling towards it. A related advantage is that is is also easy to move and steer the kayak while fighting a fish, so it's not difficult to keep your rod pointed where you want it. You can control the fight more than the fish can.


 *I see absolutely no advantage at all in being able to chase a hooked fish in open water in a yak. Quite the contrary, in fact. By allowing the fish to tow you you are ensuring that your rod is loaded at all times, giving the fish no chance to spit the hooks. The problem of chasing the fish is that you can overrun it, allow slack line and possibly lose it. I maintain plenty of control on the fish by simply pointing the rod tip.. towards the bow of the yak if I want to take the pressure off my arms or my gear, or out to the side if I want to put major hurt on or deter the fish from going in a particular direction. Actually, I see this as one area where the Mirage Drive can be a hindrance as in my experience, a decent size pelagic will pull every stunt it can to get off. This includes running hard, doubling back and swimming under and around the yak. If it stays close to the surface, as many do initially, or later when they're tired, they can wrap the line around the flippers, or the rudder if it's down. Then, it's all over*



> For starters, simply because the muscles in your legs are bigger and stronger, it requires less endurance to cover longer distances.


 *When you're paddling, if you use the right technique, you're using the muscles in your arms, shoulder, back and abdomen, as well as your legs. In fact, if you're tired, by using the 'torso swivel', you can simply use your upper body weight to propel yourself along while your other muscles recover.*


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Davey G said:


> It is quicker than the Outback.


That a fact DaveyG? I can smell a yak-off coming. Say a sprint over 1000 metres? 8)

JT


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

JT said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > It is quicker than the Outback.
> ...


now thats an idea....but i think a SPRINT should be 100 m and marathon of 1000 m

i know my outback with turbos is faster than a sports with turbos since i sometimes fish with reelemin.....maybe we should swap and see if we get the same results....i just could be more buff :lol:

the main advantages as i see it are:
being able to hold your rod (that doesn't sound right does it????) so you need less time to react before engaging the fish (that doesn't sound right either!!!!!) i generally only fish one rod at a time, it also allows you to impart action into your lures by twicthing the rod

here we get strong currents here due to the big tides and if you stopped paddling to tie a knot, untangle some line etc you can find yourself a long, long way from where you started

drinking beer whilst trolling (only joking)

the low profile you get from not waving paddles in the air and making splashes allows me to get REAL close to fish and nature in general (i have had platypus come right up to me)

back up power source if the mirage drive does fail i can still get back via paddle....lose your paddle on a non hobie...well you would be up sh!t creek.....

being able to follow the fish is a major advantage for me since when fishing for barra if you cant follow then your chance of getting them in is very much reduced when in snaggy waters

anyway there will always be diferences of opinions, very good thread btw and i am sure it will generate more debate and discussion

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

> Hopefully, no-one will feel that your defence of the mirage system, implies that any other yak without said appendage, is necessarily deficient, unsafe, or or slow, as even the cheapest and simplest yak can be perfectly safe, and well suited to a certain range of conditions - and there are plenty of (mirageless) yaks on the forum that are spectacularly well suited to their usage conditions.


Red, it's not intended so much as defense as it is pointing out what I perceive to be it's advantages. I think a few people here are quick to forget that I have actually spent more time fishing from paddle-only kayaks and loved every minute of it. Nor am I saying that any kayak without a pedal powered (or alternative) propolusion system is unsafe. I'm merely pointing out that having 2 means of propulsion at ones disposal does indeed add an extra element of safety... kind of like why you see a lot of power boats with 2 motors. I've experienced this myself more than once. I wrote about one occaision late last year when I got caught in the current at port phillip heads in a Hobie Sport. I had to alternate between the two to break free of it, simply because my legs became very fatigued (I'd been out there for hours when it happened). As for anyone making assumptions about what is and isn't safe upon reading that, I can't help those who have poor powers of deduction. Not once have I said any kayak without pedal power is unsafe. Just saying that having it there adds an element of safety, and it does. I can't see how that logic is even debatable.

I don't think many people would admit to have having fished from something like a coleman inflatable, but I proved to myself that yes, in calm conditions on the right day in PPB, or behind a breakwall, even that was relatively safe. This is partly why I was so surprised by Daveys coment re: Prowler speed. I really wouldn't have thought that an Adventure could outpace it as much as he first suggested. Oh, and that shoulder injury I suffered years ago (that I have mentioned many times) was caused by having to paddle back through really hard winds. It was a relatively slow kayak (Sevylor inflatable) and had it not been such a slug, I wouldn't have injured myself. I very nearly didn't make it back at all. The ability to go faster became a quality that was no longer lost on me after that.

I agree that some species will much prefer a slower troll - especially Snapper, for example. But just because a certain yak can go faster, doesn't mean it can't go slower. But with certain species, speed can make a huge difference. On one occaision I was out amongst a school of salmon with friends that were paddling much slower than I was and it wasn't until I had caught 10 of them (and them none) that they realized that picking up the speed would make the difference, and it did. Talking to many of the tackle shop owners/staff wherever I go, whenever the conversation turns to Pelagics like Mackeral and Tuna, they all tell me to paddle as fast as I can whenever I get amongst them. Watching the locals at Urangan pier reel their lures in like grease lightening suggested the same thing. So in my experience at least, the ability to go faster can result in more fish, providing you know they are there and what they are.

I knew a lot of what I said would be taken out of context, hence part of the reason I felt a need to make a pre-emptive comment in the first place. I don't believe I've said a single solitary thing that is either sensationalized or flat out wrong, but I'm happy to have any errors pointed out. I'll say it again - I'm not rubbishing standard yak designs. Just explaining a few of the reasons why (in Davey's words) the miragedrive has revolutionized kayak fishing.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

5thofNovember said:


> I'll make the pre-emptive comment that I'm quite prepared to quantify anything I've said in this rant. So if you're going to try and shoot me down...


Even if _every_ single point you made was dead wrong, no-one can shoot you down for having an opinion!

Thanks for the interesting article.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Bill, as you and I discussed a few times in Noosa, there's no one right way to go about kayak fishing, u nless of course it is completely area specific (and even then there will be many ways to skin that cat). There's so many ways of going about it - I've changed the way I do it frequently and am still in a process of evolution. Thanks for responding, as you have made some good counter arguements there. I'll respond to each below.



> .. No argument there, although it's only an advantage with smaller fish. The offshore pelagics soon let you know they're on the line.


That's very true. But not all of us are fishing for larger pelagics. Part of my point there is that forward mounted rods will let you know if you've snagged some weed, and as we all know, a lure with weed hanging off it only catches more weed.



> A paddler can't take photos while moving forward, nor can they sip on a drink.


No, not a major drawback, but a drawback for those of us who are almost (or equally) interested in getting good photos, like myself. Hell, I carry 2 cameras out there with me. Incedently, the gallery is the most popular page of my website so I'm not about to stop putting a high emphasis on them. Thats very much a horses for courses issue I think.

On the ability to tie rigs while moving...



> Not sure there's too much advantage there, as I haven't struck that problem, but I'll give you that little point if you like.


I do think that partly because you're probably better at tying knots (I've been questioning my own ability on that lately and have been doing lots of experiments because of it) but more so because you are so familiar with your fishing territory, your confidence on what you do have riged is high. Not so for me - not in my current circumstances anyway. I am fishing a new spot most days, which means a fair bit of experimentation. So the ability to change rigs without having to stop is a big plus for me.



> I've always had a front mounted rod holder on my yaks. Admittedly I only use it when I'm trolling for the smaller species, but I have no problem paddling with a rod up front. Actually, if you look in the rigged kayak section I think you'll find heaps of paddle yaks with one or two front mount rod holders.


True, having to paddle doesn't negate the ability for forward mounted rods. Indeed, the Swing has great mounting options all over it. But as Couta recently pointed out, one has to be very careful about where they are positioned, lest they effect the paddle stroke. I found this out first hand by making that mistake on my last kayak. It made paddling difficult, and that bothered me because (here I go again) I actually like paddling as well.



> When there's a chop I never have a rod up front as the wind driven water tends to drench it. Of course, my Scotty is mounted closer to the deck, closer to the water. The reason your reels don't get splashed all that much is because you're using Ram Mount rod holders which hold your rods way up and away from the water. Of course, as I mentioned when we were out in the bay, I'd be fascinated to see what happens when you get a hookup on a decent sized tuna or mackerel. The Ram mounts don't take too much stress, as I found many years ago, so I think you'll wear your rod across the chin. Time will tell.


Point well made about the Ram mounts. That 60cm Snapper I hooked in Bribie did actually result in the rod hitting my forehead. I also hooked a Tuna out there to though and although the holder did bend over, the rod stayed put nicely. Same thing happened out at Burrum heads 2 days ago. Either way, thats why I have rod leashes on them. You never know.



> It's not an issue as far as I'm concerned. It's an automatic reaction for me. Get a hit, place the paddle, retrieve the rod. The advantage claimed for the Hobie, in this instance, is so minute I don't think it's worth considering.


Fair enough. Your results prove that it's no problem for you. I can't dispute that. Perhaps I made that comment because my last couple of paddle yaks had woefully poor paddle storage systems.



> I see absolutely no advantage at all in being able to chase a hooked fish in open water in a yak. Quite the contrary, in fact. By allowing the fish to tow you you are ensuring that your rod is loaded at all times, giving the fish no chance to spit the hooks. The problem of chasing the fish is that you can overrun it, allow slack line and possibly lose it. I maintain plenty of control on the fish by simply pointing the rod tip.. towards the bow of the yak if I want to take the pressure off my arms or my gear, or out to the side if I want to put major hurt on or deter the fish from going in a particular direction. Actually, I see this as one area where the Mirage Drive can be a hindrance as in my experience, a decent size pelagic will pull every stunt it can to get off. This includes running hard, doubling back and swimming under and around the yak. If it stays close to the surface, as many do initially, or later when they're tired, they can wrap the line around the flippers, or the rudder if it's down. Then, it's all over


This is where we'll have to agree to disagree. I do see your point though, but in these circumstances I don't peddle towards it like mad. I just maintain the distance while I lift and wind. Sure... if I overrun the fish I'd be in trouble but I'm smart enough to not let that happen. As for a fish getting line caught in the fins, that is possible but it hasn't yet happened to me (admittedly, I haven't managed to get a Mackeral that close yet). If it happened, I'd just hold the rod up and using my other hand unscrew the drive unit and lift it out. The line would just fall off. There's really nothing there to snag it in place. The rudder would be more likely to cause a problem, but it's actually pretty easy to keep the fish at the bow end with a Hobie.



> When you're paddling, if you use the right technique, you're using the muscles in your arms, shoulder, back and abdomen, as well as your legs. In fact, if you're tired, by using the 'torso swivel', you can simply use your upper body weight to propel yourself along while your other muscles recover.


Yes, I'm aware of that, even if I'm not terribly good at it. But many aren't (aware or good at it). As I travel around the coast I am meeting people eery single day showing great interest in my kayak. Most of them are retirees, many of them who had discounted the idea of kayak fishing because they figured it'd be too tough on them. But when they see the pedal mechanism - especially after watching how easily I cruise along - their eyes light up. Almost all of them have ideals of fishing in estuaries, lakes, protected bays. And this concept is ideal for them. Not everyone is going to be fihing in the kinds of waters of Laguna Bay, nor is everyone interested in large pelagics.

I think a lot of us get so drawn into our own world of fishing that we become tunnel visioned and don't see much beyond the boundaries, which is perfectly natural. This happened to me one year when all I did was chase trout in lakes. It happened again the next year when all I did was chase Snapper in PPB. But as I move from place to place and fish in various conditions I am constantly being reminded that everywhere is different. As a result, I am generalizing a lot with much of the commentary I am offering. For me, however, the things I wrote about are working for me pretty much every where I go.


----------



## Cavid (May 2, 2007)

5th,

Your article covers all the reason I love my Hobie for fishing.  That said, I still love to paddle, and if I am going out for a cruise (as opposed to a fish) then I will take my sea kayak. This way I can make _both_ my arms and my legs swish when I walk!

Keep up these sort of articles - when I was looking to buy my fishing kayak some months ago, this sort of information was exactly what I was looking for - a clear explanation of the positives and negatives of the Mirage Drive vs a paddle kayak. Potential buyers of either type (Pedal/Paddle) of fishing kayak are smart enough to make up their own minds, It just helps to have as much information as possible.

Cavid


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Cavid - the reason you mention is precisely why I wrote it. Had I been able to read something like this thinking about whether to go pedal-powered or not, it would have helped my decision process a great deal as well. I simply figured many readers would find it useful - thats it in a nutshell. Most of the articles I write are intended to assist fellow kayakers. Articles like this are meant for those getting into the sport. Articles like my trip and destination reports are intended for all. I didn't write this as a blatant promotional piece for Hobie and I take a great deal of offense to any suggestions to the contrary. If yakabout was merely a promo site for Hobie, I wouldn't have linked to fishingnoosa as many times as I did, nor would I publish photos of competitor yaks like I do (in the gallery I have photos of Swings, Prowlers, Stealth yaks, for example). Whilst I won't hide my admiration for Hobie kayaks (because I do believe every nice thing I've said about them), I don't shy away from anything else I see, experience and form an opinion on, good or bad. I think I've mentioned several times how fond I am of the Swing, for example. I had a good look at 'are-we-there-yet's' Swing today, posted the photo and was reminded what I like about it (and will get around to blogging about it as well). If I got a chance to fish from one I'd likely write a review like article on it to, and it's hard to imagine I'd have anything bad to say about it.

I think my website is one of the very last in the fishing scene that is openly willing to link to other fishing/kayak sites. Many others flat out refuses to do it nowadays, obviously with the fear of sending readers elsewhere. I have an old school mindset when it comes to the web: it started as an information superhighway and thats how I'd like to see it remain. I've been writing for websites and magazines for almost 10 years now, and my habits of sharing information freely have not changed, and they won't. I've only refrained from pointing to one site, being ausfish, simply because the admins got their noses so out of joint because I linked to my site from their forums. I did find it kind of flattering they would see yakabout as a threat, but c'mon. Its a kayak fishing site, and primarily dedicated to acting as a journal of my trip. Yet they, and many other sites it seems, are worried I'll steal their readers. I could share a lot of examples of why I've formed this opinion, but I won't.

I actually try to keep bias out of the picture despite my own preferences, but sadly, simply because I like Hobie kayak designs and aren't afraid to say so (and why), assumptions are drawn pretty quickly. But here's a few quick facts. To give you guys an idea, so far I have spent over $40k on the this trip and my monthly expenses are about $800 (internet access, hosting, accom, food, car payments). To date I have made $40 from google ads and none through any other form of advertising and have zero form of income whatsoever. I literally had to sell everything I own just to be able to hit the road. At best, all I've done is subsidize a few costs on equipment. And no, don't break out the world's smallest violins because I do not care. I probably will go bankrupt during the course of this trip and indeed I have anticipated it (bankruptcy ain't as scary as it sounds), which would make some people surprised given I'm so happy. I'm not trying to cash in on the site - it's the book I plan to write when I'm done that I'm hoping will bring some kind of return. At the end of the day, however, I'm in this for 2 reasons - to promote kayak fishing and have a hell of a time doing it. That's all. As far as I am concerned, everyone involved in the industry, be they retailers, wholesalers, related websites, etc, stand to benefit by what I'm doing. Sadly, very few of them see it that way. Crezzy!

Astro, xactly.

Occy, thanks for sharing some much needed (and piss-funny) humor on the subject. But given Davey is a moderator, I'm not so sure it's a great thing for him to be so persistently taking the piss out of Hobie owners, because they can be easily taken out of context (and we do, after all, outnumber the 'light side' yakkers). Little smiley's aren't always a get out of jail free card. I've moderated a number of forums in my time and if I learned anything, clear, up front diplomacy is the only way to do it well. I hate to admit who I actually did it for, but for 5 years, I was paid rather well to do it (and in an industry much more vicious than this ie: video games) so I do know a thing or two about it.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

good to right reports on kayaks on how they peddle or paddle?...but what about feedback on how kayaks perform when one is actually catching fish??.you should be heading into waters now were one should be hooking into quality fish that will test the anglers kayak,tackle,rod positioning and ability.Then i will believe an article were one can justify how good a kayak is for fishing,when the results are backed with hard evidence for what fish i want to enjoy from my kayak.An opinion is good but some of those points made i think are just wash.It will be interesting to see once the first 20kg plus spanish comes along or the stonker 20kg king,how well the front mounted rod holders hold out,or whether a decapatation happens in the process??..trust me your are not going to gain any time frame by peddling,or putting your paddle down when you have your bigest catch of your life on a freight train to New Zealand and the nearest reef


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday 5th, i have to agree with Billy bob's call on your points and i fish esturary as aposed to Bill's pelagic fishing. 
The mirage drives are good, thats why i'm getting one tomorrow  , but they definately have thier own drawbacks.

The only real advantage over a paddle yak other than personal preferance (maybe speed for the adventure) is the abillity to hold in a current an cast, other than that it is just your management of situations that needs revising / relearning. I already have a few places i fish that the mirage drive will be strapped to the back of the yak and the plugs in. Mostly shallow areas. In saying that i found in test runs that having a paddle handy is of real advantage, so much that i intend to add snap in paddle clips were the hobie paddle straps on, for quick access. I found manouvreing in tight spots much easier with a paddle.

As for elitism i really don't see any other than friendly banter on yak fishing forums. I have friends who paddle in sea kayak clubs and they have told me of elitism from fibreglass sea kayakers (eg: mirage 580 kayak, not to get confused with the drive system) owners towards those that paddle plastic yaks, but have little personal experiance of it myself other than a trip to the mirage factory up the road when i was buying my first yak.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Couta, there would be absolutely nothing from stopping me using the rear mounts on a Hobie (they are there by default) or using any other rod mount on the market. And tell me... how does a kayak without a pedal drive make for lending itself to bigger fish better, given that's precisely what you are implying. If I was you I'd be getting ready to eat humble pie to, because although I haven't landed them, I have hooked them. Why haven't I landed them? Not the kayak - the tackle I was using and knots I was using, plain and simple. Inexperience, not the yak. Sorry, but your comments come across as the most misguided in this thread yet.

I know how proud you are of those fish you have caught, but believe me, it would have been just as doable in a Hobie. Are you aware of Rob Pavernox (speling?) and the Marlin he caught from the tiny little Hobie Sport? And yes... he pulled his next to the yak, with photos to prove it. I know you hooked one, but I didn't see any photos of it at the side of your kayak.

I knew this was coming, which is exactly why I suggested people should think about what they say before they do. Give me an intelligent argument like Bill has done, please. But I'm leaving this thread be now so if you do want to debate the issue with me, either comment in my post at yakabout, or email or PM me. I did not intend to inflame anyone, nor do I want to be inflamed further by comments attacking my intelligence or integrity. Publicly aired comments (especially poorly thought out ones will have that effect. I generally handle myself better in such circumstances when the conversation is a 2-way thing, instead of being bandied around on public forums.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi All

A storm in a teacup I reckon. I thought it was all about just 'being out there and doing it'. I think its even more important than catching the fish. Doesn't matter if you do it with your arms or legs. Myself, I use a prop. Doesn't matter.

Cheers
John


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Im with Ferret, it doesn't matter what where and how you catch your fish *the main thing is that you have fun doing it*  . 
This argument is going to outlast the Ford Holden debate the way its going.

Josh your article was a great read and the main thing about this whole thing is that you did not always have a Hobie so your views to me that is are very balanced.

Get out there and and have fun


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I can't believe you deliberately omitted the physical impact the mirage drive has on the average male body.

Is it only me or does nobody else think that swishing when you walk and having girl's arms is not a serious drawback to the mirage drive? Come on taking photos, doing your hair and applying your lipy whilst underway is not going to catch you fish.

Apart from that the action of the drive clearly mimics underwater acoustics of a giant pelican which spooks the fish. I believe the fishing comp results highlight this other significant draw back.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i get more than enough arm action hauling in those barra......plus my legs have swished for ages being a longtime bike rider 8)

as for scaring the fish...i seriously doubt that, yesterday i out fished 3 stink boats and 1 paddle sik :shock:

cheers


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Astro said:


> i get more than enough arm action hauling in those barra......plus my legs have swished for ages being a longtime bike rider 8)
> 
> as for scaring the fish...i seriously doubt that, yesterday i out fished 3 stink boats and 1 paddle sik :shock:
> 
> cheers


There may be a benefit to swishing. If your wear nylon pants that swishing may be able to generate enough electricity to power your sounder. It might sound radical but all great ideas start out that way.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Apparently (and this is an irrefutable fact as it came from Billybob), Great Whites find the action of the Mirage Drive to be irresistible.  :lol:

Looks like seal flippers from underneath and you know how much the GW's love seals.

I'm not kidding! :lol: :lol:

Well, I read it somewhere on an American website last month so it must be true.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

nice debate, however most of the arguments are moot when it comes to my choice - I got a paddle kayak to get rid of the man-cans and beergut which appeared after I was forced to quit tennis and football. So far I've lost 8 kilos so it's working...and I still drink the same amount. Anyone got similar results from a mirage drive? no didn't think so :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

colzinho said:


> I got a paddle kayak to get rid of the man-cans and beergut which appeared after I was forced to quit tennis and football


Does this mean you're going to lose the bra?


colzinho said:


> Anyone got similar results from a mirage drive?


Before Hobie 96kg, 1 year later 79kg with huge thighs (gunna get me some corduroy pedalling shorts to put the paddlers off their stride(s).


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

sbd said:


> colzinho said:
> 
> 
> > I got a paddle kayak to get rid of the man-cans and beergut which appeared after I was forced to quit tennis and football
> ...


That is an amazing change Dave. Well done! Do you put it down to the exercise from the yak or were you dieting as well?

Surely the best way to put paddlers off their stride is to expose as much of the bulging thigh as possible? Why not then go for the mankini (see below) for maximum exposure?

By the way...does anyone else think this guy bears a striking resemblance to a certain forum member...uncanny isn't it? :shock:

JT

p.s. in DaveyG's defence I haven't ever gotten the impression that he has anything bad to say about Hobie yaks or their owners :?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

JT said:


> Do you put it down to the exercise from the yak or were you dieting as well?


John, after my father passed away last year at 67 I decided to look at my health a little more closely, so I do eat less fat (mmmm, fat...) but otherwise it's mostly due to my aquatic step machine (and skipping the cake at work). Works wonders on my stress quotient as well.

I'll wear the mankini under my cords (gotta watch the UV).


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan of the 'mines better than yours' debates, and unfortunately this thread had threatened to turn into another one. Generally these sort of forum debates have no 'winner' but end up with certain parties getting their noses out of joint over what someone else has said or suggested. This thread certainly hasn't reached that stage and there has been some well considered to and fro, so I'd like to applaud those involved for keeping it civilised.

5th - thanks for clearing up the 'sponsorship' issue. 


5thofNovember said:


> Its a product review and it is my honest to god opinion. I wasn't asked to write it, nor was I paid for it. Believe it or not, I'm not even being paid for the QLD and Vic banner adds you see there. I put them there off my own bat to say thanks for the support they have both given me (in the way of discounted spares, etc). Thats fact.


As part of my role I am also here to ensure that this forum remains a place for open discussion and doesn't become somewhere that certain companies (and this applies to ANY yak/fishing related business) can put up their own propaganda. The Mirage Drive post is the first one on your Yakabout site that I've ever read and after reading it my first opinion was that it was straight out of the Hobie catalogue. I guess seeing the Hobie ads on your site prompted me to make the comment. I hope you can understand my reasons for asking the question, and I apologise if I've offended in any way. At the end of the day, its your site and you can write whetever you want anyway...



5thofNovember said:


> given Davey is a moderator, I'm not so sure it's a great thing for him to be so persistently taking the piss out of Hobie owners


. 5th - I'll have to say that I object to the fact that you've targeted me as being 'anti-Hobie', as that is certainly NOT the case. I feel that I've talked up the benefits of Hobies quite often in many, many threads over the last few years (even though I don't own a Hobie) including several times within this thread.

As for taking the piss out of Hobie owners, it just so happens that several mates of mine (including but not restricted to Gatesy, Kraley, Cid, JT,On The Edge and RedPhoenix) all own hobies and I don't. If I'm rubbishing them, its usually over their bad personal hygeine, projectile vomit skills, annoying american accents and their mojo theivin' abilities. The fact that they also regularly catch more fish and get out yakkin more often than I do just adds fuel to the fire. For the record I also take the piss out of plenty of paddlers as well (hello Peril, TryHard, Rawprawn). The fact that this forum is built on the basis of good natured humour is what makes it so appealing to me and if this forum becomes super serious, then I'm outta here. Believe me if it was just 'another' fishing forum I wouldn't be so heavily involved nor give up so much of my time in order to help build the site up.

In summary, let me go back to my comment earlier in this thread, which was



Davey G said:


> Yes theres some good natured banter amongst pedallers and paddlers on the forum but IMO thats akin to the NSW v QLD or Ford v Holden debate. Theres no 'winner' but everyone has their own opinion!! I didnt make my comments in order to get into or start any arguments. I am a firm believer in any kayak is a good kayak if its one that the user is happy with. I understand that there has been some questions and comments about Hobies made and it seems to 'fire' some people up - buggered if i know why. After all its just a kayak, and as long as you're out there paddling or peddling and having a good time then in my opinion its all good.


I hate these long winded explanations, but felt the need to clarify a few things, especially after being targeted as a Hobie Hater..

 :? 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Have to agree Davey, and also , this thread is starting to run out of steam and become boring , so it might be time to move on to lighter hearted matters guys , and lets go fishing and padling AND laughing


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Bazzoo, you're some kinda crazy hybrid between hobites and paddlians.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Apologies Davey. I appreciate that as a moderator you have to ensure there is always impartiality here and it makes sense. I just don't like having my integrity questioned when I know where the real inspiration to write it came from. You could have asked, and had you done and not liked the answer, you could have deleted the topic. It felt as if my opinion - just because not shared by all - was being seriously questioned, simply because of those ads and an assumption made as a result. As I said, I made and placed those ads without being asked, because Mal from Sunstate and Scott Lovig (from Vic) have helped me out a great deal. It was my way of saying thanks, thats all.

Actually, you said so yourself that you like to take the piss out of Hobie pedal yakkers. And I know it's all in good fun, but my point is that not everyone will see it that way (in fact I know that to be the case - I've had a couple of emails now with comments like 'a few people are showing their true colours'). The forum I used to moderate had well over 10,000 members and I was the one and only moderator for 10 - 12 months of my tenure there. It was an online video game forum, with a lot of hot-headed, foul-mouthed teens. My email, messenger (icq at the time actually) and PMs never ever stopped. I learned a great deal about things to avoid in that time and one of them was making fun of people, even if you think it's all light-hearted banter. Why? Because people cannot detect your tone as easily as they could if the message was verbalized.

I'm not telling you how to do your job (or hobby, or whatever). I'm just saying that I don't think it's all that appropriate to sledge others, even if you cap it with a smiley. If I was a new Hobie user right now, for example, I'd probably think twice about signing up here. Sadly, this thread has turned into a good example of why. It's not feeling as friendly as it use to, and right now I really regret posting the topic at all. In future I won't post links to any review-style articles that I do to AKFF, because my comments on the Stealth went down like a tonne of bricks as well. Its as if you can't have an opinion on a kayak or kayak product without getting mauled for it. :-(

My final comment on the issue - I couldn't agree more with those who have remarked that it doesn't and shouldn't matter what you use to get out there. As long as you do get out there. I couldn't care less what people paddle, pedal or power with a motor. If its a kayak, it's a kayak. If their fishing from it, it's kayak fishing, and more power to em. So more power to us all.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Ferret said:


> Hi All
> 
> A storm in a teacup I reckon. I thought it was all about just 'being out there and doing it'. I think its even more important than catching the fish. Doesn't matter if you do it with your arms or legs. Myself, I use a prop. Doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


right guys heres who we can focus on.......ferret uses a prop and outriggers wtf........this is totally outragous and i think he banned for not yakking in a manner that is respected by any paddlers/peddlers.....

ferret.....you know i am only joking....but this thread was getting a little too serious and long winded for my liking....short attention span.......sorry what was i saying??????

cheers


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > As for taking the piss out of Hobie owners, it just so happens that several mates of mine (including but not restricted to Gatesy, Kraley, Cid, JT,On The Edge and RedPhoenix) all own hobies and I don't.
> ...


I'm not sure that it is the heamorroids Gatesy...no one probably knows for sure but DaveyG. I heard that it was the very tight fitting leather shorts (chaps infact with the buttocks exposed) that caused the discomfort. Possibly going home after going to "those" clubs prior to fishing early morning to change might solve that. I heard another theory about a marital aid being left in a certain position was to blame and the movement of the legs mirage-style drive was causing discomfort. Again we will probably never know for sure but "life-style" would seem to preclude a Hobie with the mirage drive.

But hey....I am live and let live 8) . I still maintain that DaveyG doesn't and never has had an anti-Hobie bone in his body.

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

5thofNovember said:


> Apologies Davey. I appreciate that as a moderator you have to ensure there is always impartiality here and it makes sense. I just don't like having my integrity questioned when I know where the real inspiration to write it came from. You could have asked, and had you done and not liked the answer, you could have deleted the topic. It felt as if my opinion - just because not shared by all - was being seriously questioned, simply because of those ads and an assumption made as a result. As I said, I made and placed those ads without being asked, because Mal from Sunstate and Scott Lovig (from Vic) have helped me out a great deal. It was my way of saying thanks, thats all.
> 
> Actually, you said so yourself that you like to take the piss out of Hobie pedal yakkers. And I know it's all in good fun, but my point is that not everyone will see it that way (in fact I know that to be the case - I've had a couple of emails now with comments like 'a few people are showing their true colours'). The forum I used to moderate had well over 10,000 members and I was the one and only moderator for 10 - 12 months of my tenure there. It was an online video game forum, with a lot of hot-headed, foul-mouthed teens. My email, messenger (icq at the time actually) and PMs never ever stopped. I learned a great deal about things to avoid in that time and one of them was making fun of people, even if you think it's all light-hearted banter. Why? Because people cannot detect your tone as easily as they could if the message was verbalized.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I might be being a little academic or dim here....I don't have any interest in getting into a bake-off but it seems to me that DaveyG is the last person that is actually "sledging" hobie folk. He doesn't seem to give a shit by any measure (God only knows I have provoked him)...he seems very balanced by any perspective.

I am not quite sure how we have gotten to the point where DaveyG has been singled out for critisim...it simply doesn't make sense. Critisise me for something and you by default make me respond and defend myself...which sort of makes me semi-guilty. It is simply silly to say that DaveyG is an anti-Hobie dude when you know the guy (chaps, marital aid and all).

Live and let live!

Just again my .02 cents worth.

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

5thofNovember said:


> ... If I was a new Hobie user right now, for example, I'd probably think twice about signing up here. Sadly, this thread has turned into a good example of why. It's not feeling as friendly as it use to, and right now I really regret posting the topic at all. In future I won't post links to any review-style articles that I do to AKFF, because my comments on the Stealth went down like a tonne of bricks as well. Its as if you can't have an opinion on a kayak or kayak product without getting mauled for it. :-(


Josh, when you invite people to read what you have written you must expect contrary opinions. Almost all of the contrary responses questioned your opinion, not you. There was never a question of your motives, only of your balance and experience to comment. This is inevitable when you make blanket statements as you did. Really, if you don't like the heat, stay out of the kitchen


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Tim , can you imagine how i feel, i thought as you so wisely said i was a Hobite and yet when i woke up this morning i could swear i was a paddlin , so i went out and looked at my kayaks , no help there , one says Hobie and is supposed to be bad , good , i dunno any more, but Timbo , one of the others says sea kayak , so when i saw that i was al;right, i must be a kayaker , and i still say this thread is bloody BORING , so lets all get on with life .


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

5thofNovember said:


> I'm not telling you how to do your job (or hobby, or whatever). I'm just saying that I don't think it's all that appropriate to sledge others, even if you cap it with a smiley. If I was a new Hobie user right now, for example, I'd probably think twice about signing up here. Sadly, this thread has turned into a good example of why. It's not feeling as friendly as it use to, and right now I really regret posting the topic at all. In future I won't post links to any review-style articles that I do to AKFF, because my comments on the Stealth went down like a tonne of bricks as well. Its as if you can't have an opinion on a kayak or kayak product without getting mauled for it. :-(


On every forum and in every bar and workplace there are idiots who make smart arse comments because they lack any real intelligence and are unable to contribute in a meaningful way to any argument or discussion. If you are unable to look past these comments or see them for what they are you should shut yourself in a room (without internet access) and not engage with anybody lest you be offended.

I will continue to make comments about the serious physical deficiencies of those who peddle because I find big thighs and small girly arms physically repulsive. You will note I never use smiley to deflect my message because I'm serious.

This email should be read and understood to be written by an idiot who has noting meaningful to contribute to the argument.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

*to the tune(nearly) of "click go the shears*

Swish go the thighs boys swish swish swish
His legs may be huge but his yak's movin' quick
the paddler strains and heaves but is beaten by a mile
while the paddler catches up the swisher fishes for a while


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lol lovein your work tim

Lee


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Tim said:


> *to the tune(nearly) of "click go the shears*
> 
> Swish go the thighs boys swish swish swish
> His legs may be huge but his yak's movin' quick
> ...


Damn there are some talented people on this forum. That is pure Gold 8)

JT


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Tch tch.

Keep this up and you'll go blind.  :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

My therapist said it was normal behavior, if only I could cut down a bit.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Tim said:


> *to the tune(nearly) of "click go the shears*
> 
> Swish go the thighs boys swish swish swish
> His legs may be huge but his yak's movin' quick
> ...


but whats that on the horizon, over there?
with bulging biceps and a chest full of silver hair,
its billybob watson paddling fast,
a whopper he be chasin and he's having a blast!

and then billy hooks up, 1,2,3.
its a massive fish from the depths of the sea,
it has a spiky beak and a sail down its back, 
a marlin he be fighting, its big and black.

after a long time the fight is nearly won, 
bill gets closer but the fish takes a run, 
so bill jumps off the yak and he rides the slippery beast,
he's not just a fisho, he's a marlin surfing freak.

and then the fight is over, the marlin is beat,
bill rises up and gets to his feet,
he cries 'take me ashore you enormous fish',
and billy surfs that huge marlin right onto Noosa spit.

so the moral of the story, my yakfishing friends,
is to enjoy your time fishing, and it doesnt depend,
on whether your kayak has a paddle or not,
just get out on the water and catch a lot!

8)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Davey's therapist, however, shot himself.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice to see this thread winding up on a happy note.

It is winding up, isn't it? :shock: :?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Billybob said:


> Nice to see this thread winding up on a happy note.
> 
> It is winding up, isn't it? :shock: :?


yep... now locked...over and out...

gotta get me a new therapist. :shock:


----------

